# Dash Cam Video shows Google driverless car crash into bus



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Self driving cars are a very scary thought. Robots don't know that they've made a mistake and they just continue to malfunction, until someone comes to fix it.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

That is a fair whack not a minor bump. It's actually fairly hard to crush the front wheel. You hit a lighter vehicle with that force it's going across lanes.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Don't be silly. Self-driving cars are perfect and they'll never malfunction or have a system crash.


----------

